# USB Hub am Router FritzBox ?



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

Da ich nur einen USB Anschluß am Router (Fritz Box 7141) habe, aber mehere Geräte anschließen möchte frage ich mich ob man ein USB Hub an der anlage betreiben kann und alle Geräte einzeln erkannt werden?
Siehe auch meine andere Fragelaystation3 + Sat Receiver + Compter + Drucker....

Würde dann den Digital SAT Receiver mit einer 80 GB Festplatte ,Drucker und 500 GB iOmega anschließen.


----------



## igoroff (17. April 2008)

Ähm, ich bezweifle, dass deine Fritzbox deinen Satreciever, deine PS3, oder deinen PC am USB erkennt....also über nen Hub denk ich ma geht nix, dafür ist die Firmware ned bestimmt.....was allerhöhstens gehen könnte, wär eine extrene Festplatte.


----------



## potzblitz (17. April 2008)

Also geht der Hub nicht, kannst Du mir einen Router empfehlen mit genügend Anschlüsse USB/LAN!


----------



## igoroff (18. April 2008)

Also die HorstBox (ein hoch auf den Namensgeber!) von D-Link hat 2 USB Anschlüsse.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a212530.html


Aber ich hab mich schlau gemacht, die FritzBox Topmodelle 7170 und 7270 unterstützen USB-Hubs


----------



## potzblitz (18. April 2008)

Hab gerade mal meinen alten USB-Hub ausgegraben und siehe es funktioniert 
Macht es einen großen Unterschied ob der Router USB 2.0 / 1.1 hat (zugriff auf die Festplatte von extern ca 54kbit mit USB 1.1)


----------

